# Brought Home A New To Us 25rss Last Week



## TDaniels (May 18, 2007)

The wife and I went to the Rv show 2 weeks ago just to look and see what was available. Ended up really liking the Outback line. I did a few searches and found this site, read lots of posts and learned alot. Then I scanned Craigslist and found the trailer we were looking for, the 25rss very close to home and at a very good price. Made the deal and had the trailer home a couple of days later!!
So far we love the fact that even though the new 25 footer is only 3 feet longer than the old Jayco, it feels like a mansion, and we can still get into the remote spots that we like.
So far the only planned mod is to do the over/under axle conversion (aka the axle flip).


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi and Welcome... Have a daughter in that area.. She used to live in Auburn. Now is south of there a bit. I have been thru Kent many times. Beautiful area!

Your f250 will easilly pull the 25.. Good choice! Glad to have you here!

Carey


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats...Welcome to the best extended family a camper could ever have..."Planned" mods are nice, but stick around a bit - read the mod section on this forum, but beware







The mod bug hit me hard after I read what others have done...I have been doing "unplanned" mods ever since...It could happen to you too







When it does, post pictures!!!


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

Congrats on the new TT and WELCOME TO THE OUTBACKERS!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Weocome to Outbackers!









Congratulations on a great choice in Outbacks. We feel like ours is a mansion too.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, TDaniels, congrats on the "new" trailer.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

Congrats!! Still waiting to take possession of ours.. hopefully this next weekend! Can't wait!!!

Nervous about all the workings of a tt, coming from a pop up, but we'll figure it out! This amazing forum has already been a huge help and I'm sure it will be even more of one when we first camp!

Lisa


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats. The 25RSS is a great all around TT that's flexible as far towing and camping spots, that's why we chose it.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats on the new trailer and welcome to the friendliest cult on the web!

The F250 PSD won't even know its pulling something behind it!

Oh and yes be very careful around the mods section, once it bites you and your spare cash flow are screwed!!

Steve


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations, you're going to love it!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Great to have you with us on Outbackers. I know you will love the trailer as well as the site.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi TDaniels
















to Outbackers!!  

Congrats on finding your dream 25rss so close to home









Make sure to check out our upcoming Western Region Outbackers Rally. We'd love to have you join us!

Happy Camping,


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome TDanials to the Outback Family 
Congrtas on the 25RSS

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.








You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

Good choice!!

Welcome to the best forum on the net!









You'll love it here.









Congradulations!!!

Russ


----------

